# massey ferguson 150 3cyl perkins



## Ron1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I rebuilt my massey 150 cyl deisel and we lined all the timing marks, tried to bleed every thing right , but still won't start but spins good. a neighbor thinks we might need to set the time to the injector pump itself how do we go about that ? or can it be something else ?
Ron1


----------



## Ron1 (Sep 12, 2011)

just an update I got my tractor running tonight after setting the flywheel on 24 be4 tdc and finding that injector pump was not in time , had to take the timing gear cover back off though and retime the gears . not so bad with a helpfull brother-in-law !!!


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

Good to hear! :tractorsm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to read your up and running...pics we like pics.


----------

